# XM Customer Promise



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*An Open Letter from XM Satellite Radio*

http://www.xmradio.com/merger/promise.xmc


----------



## disneyjoe7 (May 15, 2007)

I wish I knew what their of adding of Sirius radio channels to their line up would effect the quality of sound as compared to today.


----------



## disneyjoe7 (May 15, 2007)

Let me say it like this if a 2" water pipe flows 1/2 gallon per minute to 40 homes, how can they supply 1/2 gallon to 80 homes? So are we getting 1/4 gallon to 80 homes?

So back to satellite radio their download pipe can only be so big, if they are adding channels how is it they can get the same sound quality to all?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XM_Satellite_Radio

Look in the "Technology" section.

I was quite surprised to find what other services come out of the XM bandwidth pie.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

disneyjoe7 said:


> Let me say it like this if a 2" water pipe flows 1/2 gallon per minute to 40 homes, how can they supply 1/2 gallon to 80 homes? So are we getting 1/4 gallon to 80 homes?
> 
> So back to satellite radio their download pipe can only be so big, if they are adding channels how is it they can get the same sound quality to all?


With digital transmissions, the old 'water pipe' analogy doesn't apply.


----------

